# Log sheet + GDD + ET0 + Tenacity + Prodiamine calculator



## g-man

A good management of your lawn includes keeping fairly good records. Some of us are very OCD and like to keep all the details. I've used multiple methods over the years and I'm currently using a Google Sheets saved to Google Drive (cloud). This has two main benefits: 1) it leverages the power of excel (Sheets) to do calculations and 2) available from any device (PC or cellphone).

The availability from the cellphone with a single click(save to your home screen) makes it easy to check when was the last time I applied something and how much. It also helps to ensure I record the application right away and don't forget it.

For 2020 I have updated the log with new additions. Mainly it can be setup to collect weather data from multiple scripts and provide you with GDD, ET0 and Dollar Spot probability. This information is powerful to use PGR, or know when to apply a fungicide. You can do a similar approach using the greenkeeperapp.


You will need an API key. The file is setup to use Dark Sky, OpenWeatherMap, Visual Crossing, Weather Bit or Weather Underground. WU is being shut down and you cant get keys any more. They also changed their API scheme and I cant test the script.. Dark Sky works and it is free up to 1000 data request per day, but Apple bought them and they are no longer giving API keys. OpenWeatherMap seems to be the one to step up and take the DarkSky users. Accuracy compared to DarkSky is different.

 I wrote instructions on how to set it up in the SETUP sheet (brilliant?). You need to setup *ONLY* one script to run. And you need to use your *desktop* for the setup.
 Once setup, the main sheet to look at is Charts. It will take a few day for the data to collect and the graphs to make sense.
You could also setup the Climate tab with the weather almanac info. This gives you a historical Grow Potential (GP) by month. This then also calculates the potential usage of nutrients based on your weather/nitrogen.
There is a prodiamine and tenacity calculator to get a tsp for an area based on rate.
 There is a log sheet I use to record products/rates thru the year. 

Tweak and improve it. Enjoy.

You need to go to File and *save a copy* for your use.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ouf0WX2SvHLeMe3yg2yU1MLIMPM2qgp7N96a5CE36Lw/edit?usp=sharing

Thanks to @icepickjazz for the script development of the OWM, VC, WB. If anyone wants to develop a new script using a different API service, just send it and I will add it.


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut

Thanks! This is great!


----------



## kolbasz

I like this. Only thing I notice which is nothing, but you have N/sqft this in reality is N/k right? Just looking for a sanity check really.


----------



## ericgautier

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## g-man

kolbasz said:


> I like this. Only thing I notice which is nothing, but you have N/sqft this in reality is N/k right? Just looking for a sanity check really.


Yes, typo. I will fix it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

This is great. Except I'll have to swap out Tenacity for Celsius. Thoughts on creating a tab for PGR?


----------



## g-man

Celsius instead of Fahrenheit? Why log the temperature?  :lol:

Sure, we could add a tab for PGR. It is on Google sheets, so I could add you as an editor to add sheets of other stuff. If interested PM me your email.


----------



## zeus201

Thanks for sharing, added your calculations to my current sheet.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

g-man said:


> Celsius instead of Fahrenheit? Why log the temperature?  :lol:
> 
> Sure, we could add a tab for PGR. It is on Google sheets, so I could add you as an editor to add sheets of other stuff. If interested PM me your email.


  Well, where I live, we use Freedom Units; some people might want the metric system :lol: I just made a copy of the sheet, and put it in my drive. Might be good to have a certain cell for the sqft reference an absolute cell for calculations across the sheets, rather than have to the sqft on each sheet. I'm rusty as heck on how to do that.


----------



## kolbasz

Vlookup right?


----------



## g-man

I made some changes. I placed all the calculations in one sheet. I made a spot for Celsius, but I need help with the rate/formula.


----------



## SimonR

Have you considered using the greenkeeper program? Pete got me onto it and it is the bomb. Takes a bit to set up for your products but it is so easy once set up.


----------



## Killsocket

I do something similar with sheets, complete with notes. Then other pages for calculations of product I put down and even what spreader setting that needs. Even have a map of my house from Google maps with 2500 sq ft sections for my 10k lawn.


----------



## gm560

I am a programmer by trade.... like any tech guy, as soon as I get serious about something, I write a computer program for managing it. So I have apps that log my product applications, remind me to buy things, monitor weather, and calculate app rates. I even created an alexa skill to update the log (nerd). A lot of it is hardcoded for my property, but expanding it to support multiple users would likely be pretty trivial weekend work and I could host it for next to nothing.... If I made the investment, would people be interested? Feel free to provide suggestions.


----------



## Chris1011v

What instruments do you use to measure the prodiamine and tenacity with? I'm new to this and I feel dumb for asking.


----------



## g-man

The general rule is, if sold as a solid, then use a scale. If sold as a liquid, then a syringe (I prefer with mm scale).

For prodiamine, the quantity is very tiny, so the scale needs to measure grams/oz. Your wife kitchen scale might work (but avoid returning it to the kitchen).


----------



## ken-n-nancy

g-man said:


> For prodiamine, the quantity is very tiny, so the scale needs to measure grams/oz. Your wife kitchen scale might work (but avoid returning it to the kitchen).


If using prodiamine, you can also use small measuring spoons. Plastic ones don't corrode over time. If you've ever used Miracle-gro on garden plants or flowers, a convenient small plastic measuring spoon with two different sizes comes with each container of Miracle-gro.


----------



## Rule11

g-man said:


> I made some changes. I placed all the calculations in one sheet. I made a spot for Celsius, but I need help with the rate/formula.


Question, if I have this google sheet on my drive that I grabbed 4 months ago, when you make changes will I see those changes on my existing google sheet or do I need to open the new link?


----------



## g-man

I only shared it as a view only / save as only. Once you saved it, it is yours and only you could see it (unless you share it).

I have another one that is more complex, but it no longer works without a weather underground account.


----------



## Rule11

g-man said:


> I only shared it as a view only / save as only. Once you saved it, it is yours and only you could see it (unless you share it).
> 
> I have another one that is more complex, but it no longer works without a weather underground account.


Ok cool! Thank you for all your help!!


----------



## srmorris2

@g-man Did something happen to the 2nd sheet you had with WU integration? I'm only seeing the simple sheet attached now.


----------



## g-man

@srmorris2 I think there is an issue with forum settings not showing this correctly. I'm not currently at home, so I will check it later.

Also, give me a few days. I re did the log to use Darksky API instead of weather underground. Weather underground shut down it's API keys as part of IBM and the weather channel taking over. I'm still testing the new functions (alpha release). I've been on family vacation and not at home.


----------



## g-man

I did an update to the Log. Read the top post for the new features using DarkSky instead of Weather Underground

I know a few members were waiting on this. @Pete1313 @ksturfguy @TonyC


----------



## Pete1313

Can't wait to dive into it!


----------



## TonyC

The Climate tab has me drooling. I have two soil test envelopes sitting on my counter, the Soil Deficit tab has me wanting to send one to the lab.

I'm intrigued by the Alexa integration, do share more. I too am a Smart Home (OpenHAB) Junkie, and would rip every switch out of my house if I could. Maybe a reminder driven off of these calculations for applications and other Tasks. I also have a To Do tab I'm using, might need to get that bad boy popping up on my mobile using MQTT or Google reminders. There are so many possibilities here.

Thanks for sharing.

Great stuff!


----------



## g-man

Bug report:

Yesterday Indy had more than in inch of rain (yes in January). When I looked at my log, I noticed no precipitation data was reported. The value was reported for previous days.

Upon investigation, the API call: precipAccumulation = The amount of *snowfall* accumulation, in inches. (If no snowfall, this property will not be defined.) Very useful, right? They dont seem to have an object for just rain. I will email them to see if there is a work around.

https://darksky.net/dev/docs


----------



## TonyC

g-man said:


> Bug report:
> 
> Yesterday Indy had more than in inch of rain (yes in January). When I looked at my log, I noticed no precipitation data was reported. The value was reported for previous days.
> 
> Upon investigation, the API call: precipAccumulation = The amount of *snowfall* accumulation, in inches. (If no snowfall, this property will not be defined.) Very useful, right? They dont seem to have an object for just rain. I will email them to see if there is a work around.
> 
> https://darksky.net/dev/docs


I discovered this the hard way too. I could not find a total rainfall amount being reported anywhere. Please do share what they reply with.


----------



## g-man

I got a response back:



> Rain data is provided under the `precipIntensity` field. This value provides the rate of hourly rainfall. So you may either add up the 24 hourly values in the `hourly` block, or multiply the value in the `daily` block by 24.


I need to try it.


----------



## TonyC

g-man said:


> I got a response back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain data is provided under the `precipIntensity` field. This value provides the rate of hourly rainfall. So you may either add up the 24 hourly values in the `hourly` block, or multiply the value in the `daily` block by 24.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try it.
Click to expand...

I'm testing it here too.


----------



## g-man

I just removed all the Weather Underground stuff. They finally shut down the API. DarkSky works but it is not as accurate for rain data.


----------



## bullet

This is awesome! I had my own spreadsheet and logged some of my activities recently, but it's very basic. I'm certainly interested in something more advanced like this.

Thank you


----------



## bullet

I was able to change the units from Standard (Celsius) to Imperial (Fahrenheit) units by changing the units=si to units=us within the following variable (defined twice):



Code:


var url = "https://api.darksky.net/forecast/" + api + "/" + lat + "," + long + "," + ts + "?units=si&exclude=currently,minutely,hourly,alerts" ;

However, it definitely seems to be breaking several calculations. It's going to take me some time to narrow down on where these are located. You wouldn't be able to point me in the right direction?


----------



## g-man

Most of the formulas/threadsholds are developed in metric system by Univ research. That's why I kept everything in metric. I did create a sheet called NotMetric to convert. The graphs use imperial.


----------



## GoPre

I've been tinkering with this log sheet...very impressive. Thank you for sharing, looks like it was a good amount of work!

I am entering some soil test results...may I ask what MLSN is and how to determine that number?


----------



## TonyC

Ridgerunner's Soil Test Thread explains. I didn't really get it until I read Turf Hacker's MLSN MATH Step by Step


----------



## GT-lawn

Is the prodiamine calculator set up for half-rate? When I put in my square footage (1,574 sq ft), I am getting .376 ounces of prodiamine.


----------



## g-man

In cell F5 you enter your desired rate. This is not the ai lb/acre rate but the product rate. For example, if you enter 0.5 lb/acre rate, that means 0.325lb ai/acre rate (0.5 * 65%) for the 65WSG.

FYI, 0.5lb/acre rate is what I use for split spring rate. I prefer to deal with grams for this, so I use 5g/ksqft for split rate.

This sheet has room for improvement.


----------



## GT-lawn

Ok, thanks!


----------



## g-man

@llO0DQLE this log will help you calculate the GP. For a cool season lawn the ideal temperature is 68F. GP is a formula correlates grass growing to temperature.

More info:
Dr. Woods 
- http://www.files.asianturfgrass.com/201306_growth_potential.pdf

Pace turf - https://www.paceturf.org/journal

www.turfhacker.com


----------



## llO0DQLE

Wow, cool! Thanks!


----------



## GoPre

Trying to create or edit charts on this is freaking rocket science. Boo on Google.


----------



## krusej23

Okay, I'm new to this and setting this up to help me calculate when to put my PGR down. I put it down on May 1st and got everything with the sheet setup. Do I put the 50 in the DSGDD_GP_ETo sheet or the DSwxhistory? I put in the DSGDD_GP_ETo sheet and then the GDD Base 0C changed which I'm assuming is good. What number am I looking for to tell me to put my PGR back down? Thanks and this sort of a journal/calculator has been needed for awhile. Every app I find is crap except for the greenkeeper app. I'm a tech support specialist by day so I love the idea of the Google sheet and the manipulation that can be done.


----------



## g-man

Use the dawxhistory tab to enter the day you applied the tnex. Any number but zero works. The main sheet reads from the history via formulas

The threshold is entered in the Setup tab. You can take the value from the greenkeeperapp or the chart in the Setup sheet (I created from the greenkeeper info). The number is around 300 depending on rate.


----------



## krusej23

Thank you @g-man .


----------



## wtodd_h

Correct me if I'm wrong, but one could use the GDD + Growth Potential chart to determine the best day/time to seed based on when the GDD Forecast is at or near the Optimum GP?


----------



## g-man

The monthly chart based on historical data, yes. The daily one, I don't think so. The GP is for mature plants. Seeds don't follow it.


----------



## paulywalnutz

Thanks so much for this. Very helpful.

I am having one issue. When the script runs it automatically updates many cells and attempts to overwrite the cells as the next day's forecast comes in. I am getting an error:
Error
Array result was not expanded because it would overwrite data in E34.

Is there a setting in Google Sheets that automatically allows cells to be overwritten? Thanks in advance!

Paul

PS: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vSILBoC8CLMpGU8dJCZgdD1ei3s0LwpG9h1PELP3v3JCMEfwdfMYdg3STVfQSwprqQ2NpRsKEGX-2vB/pubhtml


----------



## TonyC

paulywalnutz said:


> Thanks so much for this. Very helpful.
> 
> I am having one issue. When the script runs it automatically updates many cells and attempts to overwrite the cells as the next day's forecast comes in. I am getting an error:
> Error
> Array result was not expanded because it would overwrite data in E34.
> 
> Is there a setting in Google Sheets that automatically allows cells to be overwritten? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Paul
> 
> PS: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vSILBoC8CLMpGU8dJCZgdD1ei3s0LwpG9h1PELP3v3JCMEfwdfMYdg3STVfQSwprqQ2NpRsKEGX-2vB/pubhtml


This typically happens when there is data or another QUERY below a QUERY. The top query returns more rows and displaying them would replace existing data in cells.

If you want help, then share or attach a picture.


----------



## paulywalnutz

TOny,

Does this link work:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vSILBoC8CLMpGU8dJCZgdD1ei3s0LwpG9h1PELP3v3JCMEfwdfMYdg3STVfQSwprqQ2NpRsKEGX-2vB/pubhtml

I am new to Google SHeets.


----------



## paulywalnutz

Tony,

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eAI-K5p3DPWVt7kJkSyvA93crjzUQGp8xARJOoVB-sU/edit?usp=sharing

Link missing the first h so it doesn't embed:
ttps://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eAI-K5p3DPWVt7kJkSyvA93crjzUQGp8xARJOoVB-sU/edit?usp=sharing

Thanks


----------



## g-man

@paulywalnutz I can't see it at work. Did you edit any of the sheets? It is designed so that you don't need to edit it.


----------



## TonyC

@paulywalnutz

It appears that maybe you added the dates to the DSwxhistory tab. This particular sheet is written to automatically and does not need you to maintain it. I cleared out the future dates and ran the Script to pull new data. It's working now.

I changed the font color of the cell that has your DS Key in SETUP tab. You really don't want to be sharing that out. So, if this fixes all of your issues I would disable sharing now.


----------



## paulywalnutz

Thanks guys! Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Colinfj40

Love this spreadsheet, thank you!

Trying to figure out if I broke something, the past growth potential does not appear to be displaying properly. See pic where for 8/4 it shows 85.7% when I hover over the data point, but the graph does not correlate.

Thanks.


----------



## TonyC

Colinfj40 said:


> Love this spreadsheet, thank you!
> 
> Trying to figure out if I broke something, the past growth potential does not appear to be displaying properly. See pic where for 8/4 it shows 85.7% when I hover over the data point, but the graph does not correlate.
> 
> Thanks.


Just a guess, but it appears to correlate perfectly. The value is a percentage, not a whole number, so it's graphing as less than 1. I expect that the graphing for that series got switch some how to the right axis range, and instead should be associated to the left axis range (percentages).


----------



## g-man

^ it looks like it.


----------



## Colinfj40

TonyC said:


> Just a guess, but it appears to correlate perfectly. The value is a percentage, not a whole number, so it's graphing as less than 1. I expect that the graphing for that series got switch some how to the right axis range, and instead should be associated to the left axis range (percentages).


That was it, thank you! Don't know why I couldn't figure that out, let alone how it happened. I never (intentionally) messed with the chart to make that switch.


----------



## Rswarren14

Hey guys I pulled the sheet and put my info in a few days ago. But the charts are not looking like they are working. See SS below. I have the script trigger to kick off every morning between 5-6AM. It looks like it pulling the data but the charts are not updating. Any help would be great, Thanks!


----------



## Biggylawns

@Rswarren14 check tab 3...DSGDD. do you have an errors there?


----------



## Rswarren14

I'm seeing #REF! errors all over. See SS below.


----------



## Biggylawns

Okay. This same thing happened/happens to me everyday. I'm not sure what is causing the issue but I simply add "(UNIQUE" to the string, right before the filter parenthesis, and add a ")" to the end of the string. It will fix the error but it will occur tomorrow when it refreshes. SS below.

You have a lot but for me it only does it for the top row in the temps column and then the top row in the pgr column, so I fix 4 total. If I skip a couple of days then I still only need to fix the top row.

Maybe somebody with more knowledge of excel can say what the issue is but the above is a workaround, admittedly, an annoying one.


----------



## proctore

Hi there,

This is powerful stuff. I am relatively new to the Lawn Forum but I have invested in some new gear (Toro greensmaster 1000) and herbicides (tenacity, prodiamine, Tnex).

I know this the log was originally posted awhile back. I am wondering how I could make use of it since Darksky is not taking new members.

Thanks!


----------



## g-man

@proctore Apple bought Darksky and shut down the apps and API. I've started researching options but I don't have any good ones.

You can still use the file via a manual entry. Go to your favorite weather webpage and get the min, max temps, precipitation and humidity. I suggest using weather underground because you can see an entire week at once. Enter the values in Celsius in the sheet called DSwxhistory.

To get forecast graphs, enter the predicted temps in the DSwxforecast.

I know it sucks to do manual entry.


----------



## TonyC

@g-man , we might need to use Google's ImportHTML function to get around this, as another API has been taken away.

This function knows how to retrieve a page, and strip out a table of data based on parameters you specify. It's kinda like a screen scraper.


----------



## davegravy

TonyC said:


> @g-man , we might need to use Google's ImportHTML function to get around this, as another API has been taken away.
> 
> This function knows how to retrieve a page, and strip out a table of data based on parameters you specify. It's kinda like a screen scraper.


I thought darksky was keeping its api going until mid 2021?

There will be many people working on alternatives. I'll keep my eyes peeled on developer forums.


----------



## g-man

If you have a key, it works. But they are not giving out new keys.


----------



## g-man

@cyclonejones discovered a bug in the file. It's been there for a while. Fairly minor and easy to fix:

B34 of DSGDD_GP_ET0 has: "=iferror(average(C3232))"

but 32 is the wrong row to point to for the average. The GP for today was calculated from the value of two days ago.

B34 should be: "=iferror(average(C3434))"

I updated the file in google sheets, but you will need to update your own file if you saved a copy before today.


----------



## synergy0852

@g-man funny you say that as I found it the other day but thought I had messed it up! Is the weather info being pulled in going to eventually be effected by dark sky being bought?


----------



## g-man

Darksky api will close for existing users are the end of 2021.


----------



## synergy0852

Any plans to replace DS in the sheet?


----------



## g-man

I have ideas, but no robust plan or time to work on it. Doing my normal job, plus running a daycare, plus being 4th grade teacher, is taking too much time. The main problem is finding an API that will get you the min / max temps and humidity for the day before for a location


----------



## mowww

Even after expiration of the free 1,000 call version on DS, will there be a paid version? I see currently it billing is at 10.000 calls/dollar, which for us, would be $0.04/year based on 1 call/day - is my thinking correct on that?


----------



## g-man

@mowww since apple purchased Darksky, they are not selling new API keys either.

I did some Google search and there are a couple of free API that might work.


----------



## Kaba

Hey @g-man is there a resource you used to help you create the formulas for your GDD calculations? I would love to learn more about it and play around in my own spreadsheet without having to reverse engineer yours.

FFIW in Canada I have been pulling weather data from environment Canada weather stations using HTML import as the site generates a nice clean table


----------



## g-man

GDD is the sum of (mean temp - base temp). For PGR, we use the base of 0C. Therefore just add the mean temperature above 0C in C.


----------



## Kaba

Oh man it's that easy?

So it is sum of [mean temperature, day deg C] - [base temperature (pgr = 0) deg C]

When doing this for PGR applications we would have

Day 1 mean temp = x, GDD,1= x-0
Day 2 mean temp = y, GDD,2= [x-0]+[y-0]

Etc.

And when we do a PGR application we reset the GDD back to day 1 (aka 0)?

Im assuming the PGR has a specific GDD interval to apply on that one would get from the label?

Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## g-man

Yes to sum. The gdd is not in the label. It is based on work from UNL.


----------



## ControlledBurn

So, it looks like OpenWeather has thrown together an API that works very similarly to Dark Sky, just requiring some variables to be updated to use the new parameter names:
https://openweathermap.org/api/one-call-api
https://openweathermap.org/darksky-openweather

I'm waiting on my API key to activate (Why it can take up to a few hours is beyond me) but I'm going to edit the script and see if it still works.


----------



## g-man

@ControlledBurn awesome!


----------



## TonyC

@ControlledBurn

Yes, this is very good news. On multiple fronts.


----------



## ControlledBurn

API key is now working, but I've run into a snag that may be an impasse. Unlike DarkSky, OpenWeather's OneCall does not currently support a daily digest for historical (DarkSky's TimeMachine) data. When you make a call, it provides the weather for the exact minute you requested, and hourly for that particular day.

I'm going to kick over a support/feature request and see if anything happens, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## g-man

@ControlledBurn I started to rewrite the log and script but I also don't see how it get yesterday's max, min temps. I can get the forecast min and max, but not in historical or even for the same day.


----------



## ControlledBurn

@g-man Yes, despite saying they had made an equivalent product, it turns out they hadn't. I emailed them about it and they told me it's not on their roadmap to include min/max temps for historical. Guess this API is a dud too.


----------



## g-man

@ControlledBurn A member developed a code to read each hour in historical and extract the max/min temp for each hour. He send it to me. I want to test it and update the log file to incorporate it. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Justin9314

@g-man This is my first time trying to use an API.. Does this look right? I simply put my UPI code into the box?


----------



## g-man

@Justin9314 yes. And then you need to trigger the script to run.

FYI, the WeatherBit, Visual Crossing and OpenWeatherMap are in beta testing. I've been checking it against DarkSky and WU. Temperature seems to be fairly close with OpenWeatherMap. Weatherbit was off by 4C. Precipitation is off on all (including DarkSky).


----------



## g-man

I'm bumping this thread. Thanks to @icepickjazz, he developed new scripts to get weather data into the log. The first post in this thread has the details. The file should be available for you to Save a Copy and start using it.


----------



## ScottW

@g-man @icepickjazz Sweet, thanks guys. I've got my OpenWeatherMap API key added and triggers set up, manually ran the script once and it appears to be putting data where it should. I'll stick to my DS-based sheet for now, but will check in on the OW sheet once it gets some data populated. :thumbup:


----------



## turfnsurf

Can anyone give some guidance on how to establish GDD alerts? These are the alerts I set up, but I have no idea if they are good parameters or not.

53223

Seedhead Flush

Early (1050 - 1499)

(not yet triggered)

Remove this alert	
53223

Crabgrass PRE

Optimum (250 - 499)

(not yet triggered)

Remove this alert	
53223

Spring Broadleaf

Ester (110 - 150)

(not yet triggered)

Remove this alert	
53223

Weed Flowering

Early and Mid Season (WA and Perennials) (21 - 200)

(not yet triggered)

Remove this alert	
53223

Weed Flowering

Late Season (Biennials and Perennials) (1401 or more)

(not yet triggered)

Remove this alert	
53223

Crab Germination

Early (100 - 199)

(not yet triggered)

Remove this alert	
53223

Japanese Beetle

Close (751 - 949)

(not yet triggered)

Remove this alert	
53223

Japanese Beetle

Adult Emergence (950 - 2150)

08/11/2020 07:10am


----------



## g-man

I dont understand what you are asking. The only GDD threshold in the log is for PGR. If you want something else, you might need to develop it.


----------



## nnnnnate

Are you still using this as a primary tool or are you using greenkeeper more?

I do have a dark sky api so I plugged that in and did some configuring. I had also seen the thread yesterday on setting up greenkeeper and did that too. (I've been VERY bored at work this week...) I'm just wondering if you've found one to be more beneficial over the other. As a side note, it'd be nice if there was a paid option for greenkeeper for home or hobbiest lawns with limits to areas or footage.


----------



## g-man

I use both. There is more info in the Log for me (ET, GP).

I think he heard that they are working on a greenkeeper for home users. I could be wrong.


----------



## isuhunter

This is a great file and I've used something similar for pulling and tracking corn and soybean growth.

What's the best/easiest weather free weather source? I'm struggling getting my file setup.


----------



## g-man

@isuhunter in the setup spreadsheet you will find some free options.


----------



## krylos

Hello! Can anyone help me with setting up the spreadsheet? When I go through the instructions to set it up and get to the "Pick get___wxdata (WU, DS, OW, VC, Wbit) for the service you want to use. " step, there isn't anything there for me to choose from. Also, when I enter the script editor, it is an empty script. Not sure if that is part of the issue or not.

Thank You in Advance!


----------



## g-man

Bumping this as a tool to track your GDD since the greenkeeperapp is going with a subscription service. I havent check all the data API scripts to make sure they are still working. Sometimes the API changes their address or offerings. If someone detects an error and the fix, let me know and I could fix it.

FYI, Ive been using DarkSky, but since Apple bought them, you cant get new API keys for it.. It will stop working by the end of 2022.


----------



## jaycub

I am having trouble finding the script editor in excel.


----------



## LawnSolo

jaycub said:


> I am having trouble finding the script editor in excel.


I tried that yesterday to later realized this will only work using Google docs


----------



## occamsrzr

g-man said:


> Bumping this as a tool to track your GDD since the greenkeeperapp is going with a subscription service. I havent check all the data API scripts to make sure they are still working. Sometimes the API changes their address or offerings. If someone detects an error and the fix, let me know and I could fix it.
> 
> FYI, Ive been using DarkSky, but since Apple bought them, you cant get new API keys for it.. It will stop working by the end of 2022.


We noticed a bug in the OpenWeatherMap API calls. At the moment, I'm noticing a huge difference (10F+) in between the highs/lows that is pulled from OWM and other services. It looks like we're pulling in some incorrect data in that script.

Example of calls for high/low:


API spec for OWM:


So instead of fetching highs and lows to calculate GDD, it's fetching average daytime and average nighttime temps. I think this will throw off the GDDs. Probably not a ton but enough to worry about over/underregulation. Let me know how I can submit a fix to you.


----------



## g-man

I'm fine to copy/paste whatever code you guys send me, but please make sure it is correct. The section you listed is to get the forecast temps (future). Those are only use to give you a future guess of the temp and they change like crazy. The actual GDD uses the data from the previous day. Also keep in mind that a lot of the data sources might be using the closest airport or extrapolated data and will never be as accurate as using a local PWS. Even a local PWS might not be calibrated correctly. For temperature, it could be close enough, precipitation it could be way off.

More info about OWM data sources:

https://openweathermap.org/accuracy-and-quality


----------



## occamsrzr

This all makes sense. I believe for something like forecast, I would doubt the forecasted GDDs would be thrown off enough to matter enough for GDD re-app timing. Because of this, I don't think this is worth making a new release of your spreadsheet. It was more something I noticed in one of my graphs and had me questioning the fidelity of the data I'm getting.

This also begs the question of compounding errors. If, hypothetically, OWM is off daily by 3-5F vs DarkSky or a PWS, will this affect the end user? Would we ever get to a point where our calculated GDDs are far enough off from actual GDDs that we are caught off guard with our re-app timing? Maybe this concern isn't valid.

Thank you for the article as well. It does look like OWM is close enough for government work :lol: and handy for being free.


----------



## kay7711226

LawnSolo said:


> jaycub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having trouble finding the script editor in excel.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that yesterday to later realized this will only work using Google docs
Click to expand...

Did anyone get this going in the "new Google Docs"? Can't seem to activate the script based on the setup instructions.


----------



## g-man

You have to use a desktop to setup the script part. It won't work from the cell.


----------



## kay7711226

krylos said:


> Hello! Can anyone help me with setting up the spreadsheet? When I go through the instructions to set it up and get to the "Pick get___wxdata (WU, DS, OW, VC, Wbit) for the service you want to use. " step, there isn't anything there for me to choose from. Also, when I enter the script editor, it is an empty script. Not sure if that is part of the issue or not.
> 
> Thank You in Advance!


@g-man Running from my desktop however having same issue as above^^ still playing around with it, feel free if have any tips to get pass this.


----------



## g-man

I can't help tonight.


----------



## kay7711226

kay7711226 said:


> krylos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Can anyone help me with setting up the spreadsheet? When I go through the instructions to set it up and get to the "Pick get___wxdata (WU, DS, OW, VC, Wbit) for the service you want to use. " step, there isn't anything there for me to choose from. Also, when I enter the script editor, it is an empty script. Not sure if that is part of the issue or not.
> 
> Thank You in Advance!
> 
> 
> 
> @g-man Running from my desktop however having same issue as above^^ still playing around with it, feel free if have any tips to get pass this.
Click to expand...

What I found, as mentioned above the trigger function is empty, I looked back in the this post saw a screenshot of the function thread and assume it should be named "(getOWxdata)" with the OW meaning Open Weather? The screenshot had DS which I'm assuming meant DarkSky? No idea what I'm doing here so forgive me........just digging around for clues why it's not working.

###Before
function myFunction() {

}

###AFTER
function myFunction(getOWxdata) {

}


----------



## g-man

I'm not sure what you are seeing. My son is using the main pc (playing roblox or something), so I'm in a chromebook without a real mouse. I managed to do a screenshot. This is what I see when I go to Tools, Script editor.


----------



## kay7711226

Was thinking it had to be something simple.....originally I downloaded the file onto my laptop and was doing the setup within Microsoft office excel, then uploaded it back into google docs(this is where I think it screws up the scripts) because this is what I kept seeing below(same as that other user)



Not until I saved a "copy" of the original from your link, renaming it and saving it "directly" into Google docs then I am able to see the scripts as you have above(You live You learn) Someone did mention "It Only works in Google docs" in this thread but did not clarify so hope this helps anyone else going forward.

Thanks @g-man now to get the numbers rolling :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

Yes. Don't use Microsoft excel. It is designed to be all in the cloud (Google drive eco system). Save your copy to your google drive and just work on it online. All of this is only to make it easy to get the weather data automatically.

If you want to do it manually, you can too. The sheet called wxhistory needs the date, min and max temps for every day entered. The rest is just formulas and links using that data.


----------



## krylos

kay7711226 said:


> What I found, as mentioned above the trigger function is empty, I looked back in the this post saw a screenshot of the function thread and assume it should be named "(getOWxdata)" with the OW meaning Open Weather? The screenshot had DS which I'm assuming meant DarkSky? No idea what I'm doing here so forgive me........just digging around for clues why it's not working.
> 
> ###Before
> function myFunction() {
> 
> }
> 
> ###AFTER
> function myFunction(getOWxdata) {
> 
> }


It's been a while since I'e been back here to check on this. I eventually got it running, I think. It's been so long I don't remember what I did, but I did get it to seemingly update daily. However, it doesn't seem to store any previous data, just displays the next few days as of the last update and deletes everything previous.

I think I get the most use out of the log sheet so I don't forget when, what, and how much I put down. I see huge potential in the rest of the spreadsheet, it just makes my head swim there's so much advance info there.


----------



## rsilvers

What should one use to notify when fertilizer applications are expiring?


----------



## kay7711226

What will cause a flat line in the chart's? Is there a log I can check for any potential errors?

I change my GDD from 294 to 317 on 07/19 because increased my PGR rate from 0.35 to 0.5. Was tracking ok until 07/21 then flatlined.

Also in the wxhistory tab when I initially opened the file there were already temps, humidity and precip numbers in there and did not remove them, only been inputting 50 on the dates of PGR. The dates in there ended on the 07/21 not sure if that has something to do with it? On 07/28 it started tracking again but worried based on the projection of 08/05 for GDD threshold will be off and in rebound phase.


----------



## g-man

I don't know. Check that you are getting data in the history sheet. There should be no duplicate dates or blank rows in there.

Consider using the lawntrack.app if excel gets too complex.


----------



## kay7711226

@g-man Thanks!
Not sure what happen during the lost data, cleared all the data from wxhistory and manually entered for the last month via WU, re-ran the script and now back up and running as of yesterday(luckily because I hit my GDD threshold today)


----------



## krylos

Good morning. I've noticed that when I enter a number in the PGR column of the GDD tab, that number doesn't stay in the row I placed it in. As additional rows are added and stack upward, the number stays in the same spot. Sounds confusing, here's my example... I put down PGR on 28 April. On the 29th, the number I entered in the PRG column was now on the 29 April row. On the 30th of April, the number had moved to the 30th... It's like the number stays in the same spot (on the screen) and as additional days are added to the spreadsheet they move up the screen, but the number stays in the same place. Any thoughts?


----------



## g-man

You need to enter it in the history tab so it stays with the date. The main sheet is mostly a view screen. It collects data from other sheets via formulas and you do not want to edit it.


----------



## krylos

Thanks g-man! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## PNWLawnNewbie

I'm new to this and am a little confused by this spreadsheet. Is the total grams for prodiamine already divided into thirds? For my ~3500 total sqft lawn, at the default application rate of 0.5lb/acre, it calculates just over 18g of prodiamine. Would I apply 18g on 3 separate occasions (total of 54g)?


----------



## g-man

5grams /ksqft will cover 3 months and the yearly max is around 15g/ksqft.


----------



## tommydearest

Is there a spot to enter how much irrigation you've done on a particular day?

I'm mainly using this to track precipitation deficit and I thought there might be a spot to basically add my irrigation total to the daily precipitation total.


----------



## g-man

There isn't. You can manually add it to the precipitation total in the history sheet. If you want something more fancy, create a new column for irrigation in the history and add it in the log.


----------



## RCUK

Are the ET and Forecast ET columns in mm?


----------



## g-man

Only if you set it up in the setup sheet


----------



## RCUK

g-man said:


> Only if you set it up in the setup sheet


Doh, I should have checked that first! Thanks @g-man


----------



## jmcarriere810

I know this is an old thread but i just came across it. How do i use this log I know nothing about API keys or anything


----------



## ReelWILawn

jmcarriere810 said:


> I know this is an old thread but i just came across it. How do i use this log I know nothing about API keys or anything


I finally setup my own PWS and was hoping to use it's data and to run this tool.


----------

